# Rate this Pretty Boy SLAYER



## Bur_01 (Feb 16, 2019)

https://www.instagram.com/paulodybala/

Miring him tbh


----------



## dogtown (Feb 16, 2019)

6psl


----------



## Kenma (Feb 16, 2019)

6/10
gl guy, he has a great smile
His long philtrum and thin upper lip brought him a bit down
The rest of him is great


----------



## Bur_01 (Feb 16, 2019)

Kenma said:


> 6/10
> gl guy, he has a great smile
> His long philtrum and thin upper lip brought him a bit down
> The rest of him is great
> View attachment 21201



What percentile is 6 PSL? Everyone has their own rating system


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 16, 2019)

Looks like @Nibba in some pictures.


----------



## Kenma (Feb 16, 2019)

Bur_01 said:


> What percentile is 6 PSL? Everyone has their own rating system


Don't know what percentile
But a 6psl is considered above average


----------



## Insomniac (Feb 16, 2019)

He used to be my avi.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 16, 2019)

Bur_01 said:


> What percentile is 6 PSL? Everyone has their own rating system



You can only guess percentile unless you were to rate everyone ever tbh, percentile doesn’t matter as long as your good looking


Insomniac said:


> He used to be my avi.
> View attachment 21204



I knew I recognised him from somewhere


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Feb 16, 2019)

7.5/10
Should be docked down 2 points for playing in a farmer's league tbh


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 17, 2019)

Bur_01 said:


> What percentile is 6 PSL? Everyone has their own rating system


6psl is top 80% top 99.99% is psl 8, there is no 9 or 10 in psl, also you cannot get your way to 7 psl you have to be born that way, maximum you can ascend to is 6.5 psl which is chad territory contrary to most people's beliefs


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 17, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> 6psl is top 80% top 99.99% is psl 8, there is no 9 or 10 in psl, also you cannot get your way to 7 psl you have to be born that way, maximum you can ascend to is 6.5 psl which is chad territory contrary to most people's beliefs



You can ascend to 7 PSL if you were a fatcel. If you're a 6 PSL at low body fat you'll probably not make it to 7.


----------



## Absi (Feb 17, 2019)

a Very good player, he is 5"10 tho


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 17, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> You can ascend to 7 PSL


still you're born with the bone structure, you cannot magically go from 5.5 psl to 7psl


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 17, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> 6psl is top 80% top 99.99% is psl 8, there is no 9 or 10 in psl, also you cannot get your way to 7 psl you have to be born that way, maximum you can ascend to is 6.5 psl which is chad territory contrary to most people's beliefs


all fine
but it should be top 20% and top 0,01% instead of what you wrote


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 17, 2019)

Absi said:


> a Very good player, he is 5"10 tho


height is cope, big ass cope brad pitt is 5'11 leo is 5'10 depp is 5'8 dybala is a darker version of young leo


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 17, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> all fine
> but it should be top 20% and top 0,01% instead of what you wrote


yeah mb, i've been doing math equations all day so i'm kinda tired


future chadlite said:


> height is cope, big ass cope brad pitt is 5'11 leo is 5'10 depp is 5'8 dybala is a darker version of young leo


It helps if you have a good foundation to "mog" others (which isn't needed)


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 17, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> still you're born with the bone structure, you cannot magically go from 5.5 psl to 7psl



You don't even need particularly great bone structure if you've got top-tier soft features. You're right though, you're not likely to ascend from Normie to Chad-tier because of surgery. Harmony and eyes are just about everything, and you can't surgically do much to alter them.


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 17, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> height is cope, big ass cope brad pitt is 5'11 leo is 5'10 depp is 5'8 dybala is a darker version of young leo


it's not cope. no girl wants a shorter guy
If you're shorter than average woman you're fucked


----------



## Bur_01 (Feb 17, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> still you're born with the bone structure, you cannot magically go from 5.5 psl to 7psl


Look at Wenthworth Millers tranformation tbh, legit went from 4-5 PSL to 7


----------



## Vanillestorms (Feb 17, 2019)

He has a very punchable face


----------



## Coping (Feb 17, 2019)

Nothing special, bad midface ratio


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Looks like a low T cuck. Average.


----------



## Bur_01 (Feb 18, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Looks like a low T cuck. Average.


lol


----------



## Nibba (Feb 18, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> height is cope


Not if you're gl


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 18, 2019)

5.5


Absi said:


> a Very good player, he is 5"10 tho


extra height is cope if you're at least average for men in your area.


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 18, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Not if you're gl


if you're good looking, you can slay with or without height,


----------



## HorseFace (Feb 18, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Looks like a low T cuck. Average.



You just called yourself ugly


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 18, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> You just called yourself ugly


Cope


----------



## Nibba (Feb 18, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> if you're good looking, you can slay with or without height,


You're missing the point. Height adds to smv when gl. It does nothing when you're ugly. God this place is truly becoming and echo chamber


----------



## Coping (Feb 18, 2019)

Nibba said:


> You're missing the point. Height adds to smv when gl. It does nothing when you're ugly. God this place is truly becoming and echo chamber


Agree, to be a giga slayer you need everything above average, I would say it helps as well even if ugly. Anything physically which you have above average will set you apart even tho face is king obv


----------



## Nibba (Feb 18, 2019)

Coping said:


> Agree, to be a giga slayer you need everything above average, I would say it helps as well even if ugly. Anything physically which you have above average will set you apart even tho face is king obv


Yeah this. I hate the cope "manlet framecel Chad face with slay" lol half the forum are Chad faced manlet virgins ? jfl at the delusions of this place


----------



## badromance (Feb 18, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> height is cope, big ass cope brad pitt is 5'11 leo is 5'10 depp is 5'8 dybala is a darker version of young leo


WHEN THE COPING IS TOO STRONG
Height helps in daily life too,it helps so much,sports,school,respect from people,literally everything,you aren't fucking girls 24/7 unless you are a Chad then you can do whatever but all Chads are tall too
''Height is cope'' ??? ????
Better 6'5 and ugly than 5'10 and ugly


----------



## Autist (Feb 18, 2019)

badromance said:


> WHEN THE COPING IS TOO STRONG
> Height helps in daily life too,it helps so much,sports,school,respect from people,literally everything,you aren't fucking girls 24/7 unless you are a Chad then you can do whatever but all Chads are tall too
> ''Height is cope'' ??? ????


Legit, a majority of CEOs are over 6ft


Nibba said:


> Yeah this. I hate the cope "manlet framecel Chad face with slay" lol half the forum are Chad faced manlet virgins ? jfl at the delusions of this place


True, most male models worshiped here are 6ft or over.


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 18, 2019)

badromance said:


> WHEN THE COPING IS TOO STRONG
> Height helps in daily life too,it helps so much,sports,school,respect from people,literally everything,you aren't fucking girls 24/7 unless you are a Chad then you can do whatever but all Chads are tall too
> ''Height is cope'' ??? ????
> Better 6'5 and ugly than 5'10 and ugly


better 5'10 good looking than 6'5 ugly like you lol your argument is invalid
ugly with 17" shoulders and a waist widera


----------



## badromance (Feb 18, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> better 5'10 good looking than 6'5 ugly like you lol your argument is invalid
> ugly with 17" shoulders and a waist widera


LOL you are so low iq
im not talking about you and me
just in general


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 18, 2019)

badromance said:


> LOL you are so low iq
> im not talking about you and me
> just in general


i wish i was low IQ, i'd be happier.
sure 6'5 is better than 5'10 any day of the week, but seriously. People make it out like height is the holy grail of everything, i see so many tall guys its insane, only very few have good faces, it really is very hard to get lucky and get a good face at 6'5, the chances are so looooooooow, 
@Nibba im not saying height is cope in general, but lets be real what difference would height make if someone like Leo was 6'2, its literally the same with his face.


----------



## Nibba (Feb 18, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> @Nibba im not saying height is cope in general, but lets be real what difference would height make if someone like Leo was 6'2, its literally the same with his face


Just better smv dude. 6'2 leo>5'10 leo esp as an oldcelibate cel like us


----------



## badromance (Feb 18, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> i wish i was low IQ, i'd be happier.
> sure 6'5 is better than 5'10 any day of the week, but seriously. People make it out like height is the holy grail of everything, i see so many tall guys its insane, only very few have good faces, it really is very hard to get lucky and get a good face at 6'5, the chances are so looooooooow,
> @Nibba im not saying height is cope in general, but lets be real what difference would height make if someone like Leo was 6'2, its literally the same with his face.


idk if im coping,but i love being tall so fucking much,i would rather be 6'5 with my face,than 5'8 with model face


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 18, 2019)

Nibba said:


> oldcelibate cel


y u do this man


badromance said:


> idk if im coping,but i love being tall so fucking much,i would rather be 6'5 with my face,than 5'8 with model face


you would say the opposite if you were 5'8 with model face


----------



## shibo (Feb 18, 2019)

penis


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 18, 2019)

7/10 chadlite 



Alain delon is the only slayer in this world


----------



## Nibba (Feb 18, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> y u do this man


----------

